# New surprises at Mad Science!



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

There have been several happy surprises at Mad Science Mousery this week!!

First of all our my very first hairless babies since I was a teenager:










Also, I finally got some merle [actually roan-like "merle"] out of my pair of merle carriers:



















Plus, as an added suprise in my hairless litter is this NON-hairless little splashed fellow with a two-tone face. Which is funny because his parents are both black selves, but his great-grandpa was tri-colored so I suppose the full-color ancestors have been "carrying" splashed.



















ps: if anybody likes the little splashed, he needs a home!


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats! That little splashed is such a cutie, I love his little face


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab pics love the splashed one


----------



## alevue (Oct 22, 2012)

Love the roan marle!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

All genes unavailable in NZ.. Oh they are adorable!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------

